# Ipad pour quoi faire ???



## rob3331 (20 Juin 2013)

Bonjour tout le monde,
tout nouveau chez mac, j'ai franchit le cap après plusieurs années de résistance anti-mac ou plutôt après saturation des autres systèmes.
Bref, achat d'un macbook pro, redécouverte de l'informatique, de la fluidité bref de tout ce qui est agréable.
On continue, ma femme ravie de me voir calme avec un ordi décide de m'offrir un Ipad mini.
Ouverture de la boite, admiration du design puis allumage.
Aprés une journée dessus ma question est :

A QUOI CA SERT UN IPAD ? ( à part aller sur le net )

je me suis dit : "super je vais transférer mes fichier photos musiques etc en un clin" vu qu'on m'a dit que sur mac tout était bonheur de compatibilité et de connection.
Et bien non on ne peut pas transférer simplement un fichier du macbook sur l'Ipad, le bluetooth ? oui il existe sur l'Ipad mais on ne peut rien transférer avec.
Il faut se connecter avec le cable alors ? oui, mais alors il est où votre monde sans fil ?

Bon ben alors on va aller télécharger des revues en PDF, tout simple.
NON ça ne marche pas non plus. Faut télécharger un truc qui va vous permettre de copier un autre truc pour enfin avoir un machin qui ressemble à un truc équivalent à un PDF.
Alors les amis de mac, il vous sert à quoi vous votre Ipad.
Mon gamin à une tablette toute simple sous android, il fait absolument tout.
Moi il faut que je passe trois plombe sur des forum pour faire une action simple.
On certes chez mac mais pour l'Ipad on est au système d'évolution de windows 95.
Conclusion c'est vrai que c'est top pour aller sur internet, l'image est super la fluidité parfaite, pour le reste faudrait quitter le fonctionnement au charbon.
Peut-être un jour pourra-t-on esperer voir un petit port usb.
Ah non, pardon c'est déjà prévu pour les modèle dans deux ans, ça existe mais avant faut que vous achetiez deux versions entre temps.
Les temps sont dur, faut voir l'avenir


----------



## Gwen (21 Juin 2013)

Je n'ai aucun souci pour mettre des images ou des PDF sur mon iPad. Il suffit de mettre les PDF dans iTunes et les images dans iPhoto.

Franchement, rien de bien compliqué.

Ensuite, je m'en sers pour écrire, visionner des films. Monter d'autres films également. Dessiner, etc.

Bref, tout ce que je fais sur mon Mac en plus simple et rapide.


----------



## Lefenmac (21 Juin 2013)

Tu peux t'en servir comme plateau pour transporter tes verres entre la cuisine et le salon...

Les gens achètent des trucs et viennent demander ensuite à quoi ça sert.... Ca doit bien porter un nom comme comportement mais ça serait pas gentil...


----------



## nemrod22 (21 Juin 2013)

Comme c'est un cadeau ça se refuse pas ... pour le reste y a Dropbox


----------



## muhyidin (23 Juin 2013)

Il y a beaucoup d'utilisations possibles, propres à chacun. Les restrictions que tu évoques sont connues et c'est l'un des principaux reproches que l'on fait souvent à iOS. Il suffit de savoir les contourner. Pour les vidéos un simple glisser déposer dans l'application idoine via iTunes fonctionne parfaitement (AVplayer HD par exemple). Pour les livres synchro auto iBook, musique, magazines... idem. 
Pour consulter du contenu dans le lit, dans le canapé, dans le train... c'est quand même top.
Après il y a aussi des dizaines (centaines?) de milliers d'applications, de quoi trouver son bonheur.

Mais peut être qu'un iPad n'est pas adapté à tes besoins. Ou plus simplement tu n'en as pas besoin


----------



## lulubravo (24 Juin 2013)

rob3331 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> tout nouveau chez mac, j'ai franchit le cap après plusieurs années de résistance anti-mac ou plutôt après saturation des autres systèmes.
> Bref, achat d'un macbook pro, redécouverte de l'informatique, de la fluidité bref de tout ce qui est agréable.
> On continue, ma femme ravie de me voir calme avec un ordi décide de m'offrir un Ipad mini.
> ...




si la dernière tablette sony avait existé lorsque j'avais à choisir , je n'aurai pas pris l'Ipad 3  .

Les caractéristiques sont super mais le système est tellement fermé que c'est la misère pour ajouter du contenu que tu as sur d'autres supports et matériels même apple ..


----------

